# NY (Long Island)-Urgent-Rats need homes



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,


Location: NY, Long Island, Yaphank NY
Contact:
Brookhaven Animal Shelter
300 horseblock road 
Yaphank, NY


[email protected]


These rats desperately need homes, fosters or rescues. If a rescue can take in a fair number of rats, transport is possible long distance. 


Please take in a rat or more if you can or tell any rescues you know about these needy rats.


Earlier photos:










































Please ask the shelter (contact above) all your questions.


Thank you,
Raquel


----------

